# Customized Titanium Quarks



## Henk_Lu (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw a few customized titanium Quarks already, let's put them all into this thread! If there are aluminium Quarks, let them come as well! 

First, I bought a 123 tactical for my wife for christmas last year, customized by Pontiaker, nice work on a "wolf theme" :












My wife keeps this on her nightstand and it is used at night, programmed on moonmode and low. :huh:

As I have two AA tactical built from spare parts, I decided to scotchbrite one of them, to make it a user. The polished finish is nice, but not really suitable for pocket carry. if it get scratches anyway, let's scratch it completely. Lately, I got the idea to ry to flame anodize the light, as I got such a little flame thrower to get our Crème Brûlées right... 

I had a hard time opening the head, I head to boil it at last, but it got lots of scratches during the whole process of trying to open it. I'm not just the DIY guy and I'm not well equipped. Anyway, it's a user, I sanded most scratches out of the plain non-anodized part where the light engine sits, the deep ones will customize it even more for me :













The result cannot really be qualified as nice, Pontiaker's work is a high class professionnal finish, mine is a trial from a non-talended DIY guy. But, it's mine, I did the work and it still lights bright as it did the first day, programmed on high and max! :wave:

I just wish the Quarks didn't have thread-locker, more people would do some customizations, I'll never try to open another one anymore... :sigh:


----------



## Haz (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice work!, I like the paw prints that were created


----------



## ninemm (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the wolf design on that first one. I've always had a thing for them. This Sebenza would go perfectly with them! http://www.plazacutlery.com/Reeves/SmSebenza/Reeve1460691.htm

Or you could just go for a bead: http://www.plazacutlery.com/Reeves/SmSebenza/SmalldogPAWbead.htm

Nice work on the flame anno too!


----------



## Zendude (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the thread and pics.:thumbsup:

I just acquired a couple Ti Quarks and I plan on doing some DIY mods too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## octaf (Sep 9, 2010)

Very friendly looking light created.

I like the footprints more than stars. :wave:


----------



## alphazeta (Sep 9, 2010)

Matt's work on that Quark 123T was certainly nice. I believe he uses an air-powered die grinder for his ti grinding. 

(I should probably try on some ti scrap attempting that on a knife or blade, huh )

Here's my contribution to the thread. The two on the left had been stonewashed & upgraded with XPG-R4 5B emitters + some color...





I've very recently broke up the pair & am only holding onto the dual bronzed one.
-AZ


----------

